# How Do You Overcome Creative Block?



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

It happens to all of us from time to time.

Suddenly, we are simply stuck. lain:

All of our creative juices seem to dry up and we are certain we will never be able to create the magic again. 

Of course the reality is that it will pass, but it sure can be frustrating while we are experiencing it.

How do YOU overcome creative block?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Generally other people get me over it. If I find myself in a lull for a while and not drawing something I usually get it back when someone asks me to do a drawing for them. Once I agree I then feel obligated to do it.

I have learned that in the past I drew because I wanted to. Because it helped me deal with issues in my life. More recently though I am so busy that unless I have a reason to draw I just don't. I will draw if asked or if I know a birthday or anniversary or Christmas is coming up. I honestly don't have time to do it for fun anymore. That's not to say I don't enjoy the process when I do draw for other people. It is because of my commissions that I have grown as much as I have artistically. I am being asked to draw things I normally would never draw..now it's a challenge to draw whatever they give me.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

For me, it usually involves walking away from it for a bit.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cricket VS said:


> For me, it usually involves walking away from it for a bit.


I did that once..10 years later I picked it back up again..lol


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> I did that once..10 years later I picked it back up again..lol


That can definitely be a big risk.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Didn't I just see one of these?


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I just jump real high depending how big it is.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Eddieblz, u are either up very late, or very early. Me...it's very late.:surprise:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

leighann said:


> @Eddieblz, u are either up very late, or very early. Me...it's very late.:surprise:


Was late for me.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

If I am between drawings and have nothing in mind for my next project, I usually just do drawing exercises from one of my books, simple distraction helps sometimes. Something will eventually catch my attention and demand to be rendered.
If I am stumped on a particular piece, I do research and practice a lot of sketches of items similar to that on which I am working.
Of course I took 30 years off between projects so maybe I don't know?! :vs_smirk:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm when I do not have inspiration, I need to get depressed xD Most of the times works! Depressed, or too happy, one of both.

The problem is that if I'm depressed I can not draw (cuz I do not feel good enough to achieve my ideas xD), BUUUUT I can write some "Poetic" or "philosophical" 

So getting happy is maybe better


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

I only get stuck with my art when I'm dealing with the perfect colors for it..whenever that happens, I would be thinking of doing another artwork...and so just up until now...I'm still stuck with a lot of unfinished artworks..=_=...


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok I make a serious comment here. For me personally:
*1*-I'll start doodling. Inside that doodle I'll ultimately see cool little drawings that I'll want to make bigger. When a basketball star goes cold in his shooting they tell him to shoot his way out of his slump. Well I draw my way out of my slump. 
*2*- I'll start looking at everyone's art. That's why I'm an active member of so many art forums. Now that's one for the question of the (Value of Sharing Works). I absolutely love looking at art. I love reading the artists comments on there art. I love giving encouraging comments also. I love interacting with other artists. I guess that was my upbringing. The internet has made it so easy to expand that interaction further than I could ever imagine.
Anyway after all that I'll usually find myself working on 10 or more projects at the same time.

Here is my last doodle. I'm not sure if I shared this here yet.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I, too, draw.. seems to do the trick. Honestly I don't experience block often.. just a lack of motivation sometimes.


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

According to me it is quite risky infect it is impossible.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

soperfect paint said:


> According to me it is quite risky infect it is impossible.


I guess I'm not following...what is risky and/or impossible?


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I, too, draw.. seems to do the trick. Honestly I don't experience block often.. just a lack of motivation sometimes.


Same here. Especially after I get through one of my drawing binges, like right now. :biggrin:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> I, too, draw.. seems to do the trick. Honestly I don't experience block often.. just a lack of motivation sometimes.


Agreed :biggrin:

Painting is not a field where I experience block...the only "block" I experienced in painting was the financial one...but I always had ideas.

I did experienced a loot of blocks in my writings.However it seemed that if I had a project to do and a due then my block would just vanish(that's why I used to write on some e-zines).
@soperfect paint
Google translate?:vs_blush:


----------

